
A Confession and a Question on Personalized Learning - 2arrs2ells
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/rick_hess_straight_up/2018/02/a_confession_and_a_question_on_personalized_learning.html
======
2arrs2ells
Dan Meyer (math blogger extraordinaire) has some commentary here:
[http://blog.mrmeyer.com/2018/must-read-larry-bergers-
confess...](http://blog.mrmeyer.com/2018/must-read-larry-bergers-confession-
question-about-personalized-learning/)

